# Galaxy Nexus LTE RIL



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

When the Galaxy Nexus LTE version for Verizon is released, will the LTE RIL be released soon after? I've read that the radio for the GSM Galaxy Nexus has been released. http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/01/galaxy-nexus-hackers-rejoice-google-has-released-factory-itl41d-images/

So I am wondering how likely that source code for the Galaxy Nexus LTE RIL will be released in the future?

Also I am wondering does anyone know if the LTE chip for the Galaxy Nexus LTE is similar to the LTE chip found inside the Samsung Droid Charge?


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

number1kgfan said:


> When the Galaxy Nexus LTE version for Verizon is released, will the LTE RIL be released soon after? I've read that the radio for the GSM Galaxy Nexus has been released. http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/01/galaxy-nexus-hackers-rejoice-google-has-released-factory-itl41d-images/
> 
> So I am wondering how likely that source code for the Galaxy Nexus LTE RIL will be released in the future?
> 
> Also I am wondering does anyone know if the LTE chip for the Galaxy Nexus LTE is similar to the LTE chip found inside the Samsung Droid Charge?


I might be wrong, but I don't think radio source code is usually released


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

number1kgfan said:


> When the Galaxy Nexus LTE version for Verizon is released, will the LTE RIL be released soon after? I've read that the radio for the GSM Galaxy Nexus has been released. http://www.droid-lif...-itl41d-images/
> 
> So I am wondering how likely that source code for the Galaxy Nexus LTE RIL will be released in the future?
> 
> Also I am wondering does anyone know if the LTE chip for the Galaxy Nexus LTE is similar to the LTE chip found inside the Samsung Droid Charge?


I believe the chip is the same as second gen LTE chips aren't being put into phones as of yet. Also the RIL is integrated into the ROM I believe so it won't matter for the phone. Devs can use source from Google for the LTE version to base any custom ROMs off of so all will be ok.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe the source for the lte ril will be in the android source under toro. That will really help with mod roms like miui


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I believe the source for the lte ril will be in the android source under toro. That will really help with mod roms like miui


Good. Maybe then LTE won't tank my batt life on MIUI =P

(still love your guys work)


----------

